# Anybody know what this is



## patmcclerren2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello maybe the wrong forum but I ran into a few vintage bikes like this and havent a clue what it is and would greatly appreciate any and all input.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Feb 27, 2020)

Iverson or Coast to Coast Muscle bike.


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Feb 28, 2020)

Any idea what area of this site I should be asking for a value if any?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2020)

Kool fork and bars assy, but in that condition maybe $100?


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jun 7, 2021)

Iverson Sprinter


----------

